# Help please, identifying a classical piece, it's driving me nuts



## lucretius (Feb 20, 2011)

can anyone please help me identify the classical piece of music playing in the background. I have been looking for over a year on and off now but can't find it anywhere.
All I know is it may be Mozart.

I have asked on the link and also friends who have clasical knowledge have helped too but to no avail

Thanks in advance


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I can tell it's not a piece of classical music. All it is is a repeated arpeggiated figure which is composed to sound like classical music. However, it is far too monotonous to be a real piece of classical music. My money would be on someone having performed/sampled that just for the 'song' on the video.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

LOL rappers trying to conduct. There are actually more dislikes than likes for that video?

Yeah, it sounds like a loop of something perhaps classically inspired. Some classical musician may have helped them out.


----------



## lucretius (Feb 20, 2011)

Ok many thanks..
I liked the background music but not the rap!!!
I thought it may be a sample but was intersted in the whole song not just the sample.

Thanks for your time though !!!


----------

